# red inflamed mouth ???



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Just notice Miya has this in the corner of her mouth, only on the right side. Any ideas? Can I give her something for inflammation??


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Can you tell if there is any redness/swelling inside her mouth as well? You can give her some Benedryl if you think that's an allergic reaction to something. There's a sticky on here somewhere that will give you the dosage. I would be afraid to try and offer dosage off the top of my head. Maybe Zorana will see this--she will know.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

My husband just went and got some benadryl. I put some calamine on it and am going to give her a small amt of benadryl. If it's worse in the morning, we'll go from there. There is a slight bit of swelling around the area on her inner lip...slightly.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Poor Miya!! Do u have any idea what caused it??? Tina is right,you can give kids benadryl (diphenhydramine), just get the dye free if possible. I believe the concentration is 12.5mg/5 ml and the dose is 1mg/pound. Let me double check real quick. I always mixup prednisone and benadryl dosing bc one is mg/kg and the other is mg/lb. One sec.......

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I went from the benadryl sticky, since I've unfortunately had to give it her in the past. No I'm not sure what caused it. We've just moved back to FL and she's been going potty outside so it's likely it's some kind of insect bite or something...that'd be my guess


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ok yes it's 1mg per pounds so if Miya weighs 5lbs, that's 5 mg which is 2 ml providing the concentration is 12.5mg/5ml. Hope this helps and she clears up!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

thank you all for the help! My immediate reaction is rush her to the vet! But ...I'm trying to not freak and just see how she does overnight.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

teetee said:


> thank you all for the help! My immediate reaction is rush her to the vet! But ...I'm trying to not freak and just see how she does overnight.


Welcome back to the states dear!! How does it feel to be back? I think she will be ok, unless her face really starts to swell. the only thing the vet will most likely give her is some prednisone. Keep me posted on how she is doing!! Thinking of u!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

So sorry for the late late late response! Miya was fine! She cleared up in a couple days with just a little neosporin and one dose of benadryl. I'm not sure if it was a bite or her scratching.

It's so nice to be back in the US!!! We're loving having a yard to play fetch!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! Welcome home!


----------



## C0MB4T (Oct 3, 2014)

the dosage on a chi for benadryl is .3 on a syringe


----------

